# Mini Mare holding onto foal WAY too long



## Levi_5219 (Nov 10, 2022)

Hi there, So my mini mare who is about 13 years old was pasture bred in 2021 and was expected to have had her foal in July. Still has not. She has been slightly bagged up and has had clear fluid coming from her tits(prepping for milk) for quite some time. We got her preg checked in September to see what was going on and was confirmed pregnant with a hoof diameter of 1.5"....so she should've had it by now, She shows no signs of discomfort or anything out of the ordinary. I have had one foal out of her already and it went great so im confused why this is going the way it is. Just seeing if anyone has any info on this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 11, 2022)

Was she pasture bred or hand bred? Share a fence with the stallion? Mini stallion or mini jack? Share a fence with the sire? Any ungelded colts or geldings on the property? Was the foal confirmed alive at the time? With friends who have had their mares ultrasounded and checked for a due date guess the vets have been MONTHS off. So I don’t always go by that.


----------



## minihorse (Nov 11, 2022)

Hi and welcome! Great, she shows no signs of discomfort. Hope she'll have her foal already.


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 11, 2022)

Hi, Welcome 
How does this pregnancy compare to the first one with her? Did she go passed her expected delivery date then? I hope all is well.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 29, 2022)

Any update? Hope all is well.


----------



## Standards Equine (Nov 30, 2022)

How long was she left in with the stallion for? Some mares have clear liquid in their udder always - more likely if they'd been bred previously. It does not mean necessarily that they're pregnant. But I'm glad to hear you're watching for colour change. That will be your big indicator of when baby's coming, if she is in fact still in foal. Is it possible she aborted at some time and you didn't see? I had a mare abort twins at 6 months, middle of winter. I've also had mares confirmed in foal (embryo stage) absorb and not produce a foal. Breeding can be really tricky. 
Any chance your mare has had exposure to fescue (it's a thing grass commonly used for lawns.) There is a fungus that naturally grows in it that can cause a mare to not carry. 

Anyways, I really hope things go well for you and your mare! I love seeing pictures of tiny baby foals!


----------

